# Canadian composer and classical accordionist



## Dear Villain (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi all!

My name's David Carovillano, currently based in Windsor, Ontario. I'm happy to have found this forum, because previous to this, my only hangout online for music talk was (is) the VSL forum. This forum definitely is overwhelming in the sheer quantity of posts on a wide variety of topics, and I look forward to delving in deeper.

My wife, Rebecca, and me are both musicians that met while completing our Masters degrees in Music at the University of Toronto 14 years ago. After school, we began the accordion and clarinet duo, Acclarion and haven't looked back since! About 3 years ago, I began composing for ensembles beyond our duo, and have since written a wide array of music for orchestra, chamber ensembles, and media. I've had the thrill of having some of my music played by professionals (other than my own duo, of course!) but have been even more excited to get as close to life as possible with virtual instruments (Vienna and Kontakt are my only libraries as of right now). 

Like all composers that wish to share their music, I'd be grateful for a listen or two, via my website, MaestrosCorner. My concert music is best described as neo-classical/neo-romantic. I blend traditional harmony and tonality with "smidges" of dissonance, tweaking of rhythms and phrase lengths, and try to remain accessible/familiar with a little bit of "forward thinking." My influences are Bach, Mozart, Faure, among others.

Thanks again for this great forum!
David Carovillano


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 29, 2017)

Nice to have you onboard. That's an interesting duo you and your wife have. Just wondering: has anyone ever written accordion pieces for a trio or quartet?


----------



## Dear Villain (Mar 29, 2017)

LamaRose said:


> Nice to have you onboard. That's an interesting duo you and your wife have. Just wondering: has anyone ever written accordion pieces for a trio or quartet?


Glad to be part of this thriving community! If by "accordion pieces for a trio or quartet" you mean, just 3 or 4 accordion parts, not likely...however, accordion with other instruments is found quite often. Our current project is all music for accordion, clarinet, and other combos (such as us with a string quartet, us with orchestra, us with a brass trio, with harp, piano, etc.) Also, you'll find a lot of Piazzolla music will include the accordion as part of a trio or quartet.

Thanks,
David


----------



## SchnookyPants (Mar 29, 2017)

David - Hi. (I'm not far from Windsor, myself. Michigan - half way between Detroit and Port Huron).

Astor Piazzolla - my favorite. Together with his longtime violonist Antonio Agri... _ perfection. _

I look forward to hearing some of your things.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Mar 29, 2017)

Followed your link. Very impressive bios, both of you. Beautiful stuff. Couldn't help myself. Grabbed a copy of 'Reminiscence' while I was there. Nice job.

Now then... where can I hear your accordian work?


----------



## Dear Villain (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi Joe,

Very nice to meet you and thank you for your kind words. Hope you enjoy Reminiscence! I wrote those 5 pieces for my wife, Becky and played the piano for the first time in a recording (we joked to our email list that I had sold my accordion and would be playing piano from now on lol) We did a bunch of concerts the past two years through Michigan...Detroit, Grosse Pointe, Livonia, Chelsea, Ann Arbour, Rochester Hills, etc. Michigan has been very kind to us, but getting Visa's to perform in the States is a royal pain (and not getting any easier).

Anyway, not sure if you went directly to our website, http://www.acclarion.ca (acclarion.ca), but you can see our CDs at http://www.cdbaby.com/acclarion (cdbaby.com/acclarion)and check out youtube.com/acclarion as well for some videos. Please subscribe to our channel if you're so inclined!

Do you play accordion?

Dave


----------



## SchnookyPants (Mar 29, 2017)

NO, no, no... I'm an old blues piano player that has fallen in love with the Bandoneon of Piazzolla of late. Milonga Del Angel knocks my sox off. 

Yeah, we can't be lettin' you bad hombres into the states anymore. We're gonna' build The Great Northern Wall and Canada's gonna' pay for it. Trouble is, I have a summer place in Lion's Head. Maybe if I'm lucky, the 'States won't let me back in, either (might look like a trouble maker).


----------



## SchnookyPants (Mar 29, 2017)

Wow. Just saw some of your youtube stuff. Great! (Farmington Hills). Rochester Hills is right next door to me.

Hey! I just found this guy - Uwe Steiger. Ever hear of him?

I'm gettin' way off topic, here. Feel free to PM me if you want.


----------



## Dear Villain (Mar 30, 2017)

Hey again, Joe. Didn't know about Uwe, but just checked out the link and yeah, he's pretty phenomenal! 

The stuff we do is definitely a small niche, but I grew up learning about the accordion as an instrument for new/avant garde music, and slowly worked my way back to more "tonal" or "accessible" music after university. That said, save for the occasional Piazzolla Oblivion or Libertango, we tend to perform stuff that very few people actually would expect...That's what's so great about the accordion, it's very versatile.


----------

